# Removed?



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Gone.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Rick. It works.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool! Thanks Rick.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Mark & Wayne: *Thank You for Your Appreciation. Makes It Worthwhile Posting.

Also ONE Of You Is Even A *CANUCK!* Man! How Lucky Can This Site Get!! ;-)


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Whaddya meen by dat. Eh?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

LOLWUT ?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What the Hell is wrong with it?

I'm Canadian. Mark is Canadian. It was a Joke! See the Happy Face?

Three are a LOT of Canadians on this Site. So What? It's an International Site.

Lighten Up.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*WHAT?*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

[ *Comment Removed* ] *


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

[ *Comment edited , and removed* ]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This post is like the last beer in a case - can't put it away…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

[ *Comment reposted , revised , re edited , then removed again .* ]


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Moment,thanks for making me spill my coffee.great u-tube clip.

Rick,it goes to show you,anything you post is worth looking at,even after you remove your original post.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"WHAT?" *What What? What is it that you don't understand?

Ken: It's getting MORE responses than it did BEFORE it was Removed.

Moment can't make up his mind whether He's Cumming or Going. (Isn't that the same thing?) * ;-}*


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

*Hall and Oates* , eat your heart out !!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Responses like this one:

*jinkyjock* "Hall and Oates , eat your heart out !!!

I know who Daryl Hall & John Oates are but what does it have to do with anything already Posted? Did they do a song by that name? KISS, Xavian, DIO, Molly Hatchet, Jimy Hart, Hollywood Undead and a Dozen others did.

I'm also suppose to eat my heart out? WHY? Because he's from Scotland? H & O Met in Philadelphia.

Wanna Taste? GO HERE.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Rick,

Hall & Oates* sang *She's Gone*.
Perhaps with not as much feeling as *moment's* Pterodactyl.
The "eat your heart out" reference was to Hall & Oates,
I just hope they had signed in to pick it up.
It would appear GB Shaw's quote still resonates,
"(we) are two countries divided by a common language".
Loved the video, they were at the top of their game in that session.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This comment was never even posted.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Rick ,I loved the Hall & Oates video but the original version takes me back to years long gone :


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah … Yes …. SOOUULL TRAINNNNNN! Use to watch it all the time. The Spinners were a Great Group.

This is one Singer I never cared for when he was Younger. He's a LOT Older Now but I think His Voice has Mellowed with age along with His "Presentation". I hit this UTube Favorite often.

Aside from "Royal Albert Hall" being a Beautiful Concert Hall with Great Acoustics, He really gets the Audience "Into It".

Very Nice Song.


----------

